# Loading a non rolling tractor



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK here's one for the brain trust. I have a trailer that I need to rebuild, at my Mom's house. I also have to grab her old JD112 that does not roll. Anyone think of a good way to put the trctor on the trailer? Only thing I could think of is to jack the back of the tractor up, and bact the trailer under the rear. Then jack the front, and just kinda drag it on. BTW I have almost nothing to work with. A floor jack, and maybe a cinder block or two. Oh and my sisters kid, if I can drag him away from the TV/computer. Any ideas??


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:lmao: 

Paul, Without any lifting tools but a jack I think your idea sounds good up until the dragging a non-movable tractor. You never stated the reason the tractor wont roll so its possible to add more damage by dragging it. I would first get some 1/2 to 1" galvananized pipe/ nipples Etc and put on the trailer floor with plywood or the like on the pipe so its a short movable floor that can move with the tractor on it. I have done this a few times with good results. Just make sure the floor is blocked good & the tractor is tied down before starting to transport or you will end up with the load in the street/road whatever. I lost a bundled load of railroad ties in the middle of the street a few years back and it was an embarrassing situation with all the horns honking and being flipped off. BUT, (Ya think anybody offered to help)?.:argue:


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

If you have any help at all you should be able to lift the front end up and get the trailer under it then lift the back end up and walk it on to the trailer. A strong back is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

cornfused has the easiest idea. with 2 people it should be easy. i load our 7016 simplicity into the pickup myself all the time


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfused _
> *If you have any help at all you should be able to lift the front end up and get the trailer under it then lift the back end up and walk it on to the trailer. A strong back is a terrible thing to waste! *


You know I am so used to NEVER pulling a tractor on a trailer foward, that I never thought of that. Sounds like it would be the best way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul,
You didn't say if the tractor was locked up. I'd look for a berm at wherever the tractor is located and back the trailer into the berm where it was pretty even with the top of the trailer. Then I would push the tractor onto the trailer.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The rear wheels are locked. It is an old JD112, and over the summer, it sat for a few weeks. Try to move it, and it is just locked up. Could be just a stuck brake band, but the rear does not roll.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

get a mechanics dolly, lift up the rear wheels and slide the dolly under the wheels. Worked when I had a similar problem with a go cart/dune buggy years ago. That was alot heavier than most LTs.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey guess what? Three months later and it is STILL right where It locked up. Guess I got to take the month of March off, and do some of my projects.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK here's one for the brain trust. I have a trailer that I need to rebuild, at my Mom's house. I also have to grab her old JD112 that does not roll. Anyone think of a good way to put the trctor on the trailer? Only thing I could think of is to jack the back of the tractor up, and bact the trailer under the rear. Then jack the front, and just kinda drag it on. BTW I have almost nothing to work with. A floor jack, and maybe a cinder block or two. Oh and my sisters kid, if I can drag him away from the TV/computer. Any ideas?? *


it is simple just get the kid to push it were you want to go lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *The rear wheels are locked. It is an old JD112, and over the summer, it sat for a few weeks. Try to move it, and it is just locked up. Could be just a stuck brake band, but the rear does not roll. *


if you have some thing to pull the JD it should come free or brake some thing


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I hear you Paul I'm still trying to load that JD in the back of my truck:lmao: :furious: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I hear you Paul I'm still trying to load that JD in the back of my truck:lmao: :furious:
> Jody *


Hey that DOES look a lot like the old 112. Maybe you need to take a trip up to NY and help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *if you have some thing to pull the JD it should come free or brake some thing *


Funny you should say that. When it died it was in the drive. Well when my house got finished, I had to move my old Mustang that was in the garage on that side of the drive. Well, I had no time to work on it, so I just hooked my Jeep to it, and yanked it onto the lawn. Well, just slipped the tires, so still stuck.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*safety*

Paul go to the post I just entered in the safety forum.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

If your trailer tilts or if you have ramps.. Put some wheel blocks in Front of the trailer tires. Then with the tow vehicle & a long tow strap or chain pull the attached tractor onto the trailer bed or ramps. I would cinder blocks to chock the wheels to keep it from rolling.


----------

